# The oldest golden to get a new SH title



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

You had a good day. Dan got some good corrections on that one. He's dealing with that independant stubborn streak as you call it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh I so love your reports


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

The oldest Golden to get a new Senior Hunter title is going to be Dooley! And for no other reason but me, plus he is already older than Tito! By the way, great training session! Sounds like Dan is doing the right things right and Tito is doing awesome!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Youngest Golden MH 1.42 KUVENTRE DADDY LET ME DRIVE MH *** 2/15/2002 Male
Oldest Golden MH 11.81 FC-AFC GLENHAVEN HTRS MN BARONET MNH14 MH OS FDHF 6/15/1996 Male
Mean Age for a MH 5.18

Here is the Youngest and oldest MH. Sorry Pat and Charles do not have SH stats.. lol...you guys are on your own...ROFL!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the entertaining description!
Keep up the good hard work.


----------

